# Dura Ace cranks or ? , to replace ultegra?



## placilla (Oct 8, 2004)

I am thinking of replacing my 2002 Ultegra cranks and getting something lighter. I was looking at the FSA megaexo carbon cranks, but according to the Weight Weenies web site, Dura ace is ligther then FSA cranks. I know there are really light cranks out there, but I am looking at for a crank that I can actually buy and still have money left over to pay the bills. Does anybody have any other suggestions for a light cranks set?


----------



## SDizzle (May 1, 2004)

I was sure 7800 cranks were very, very light until I replaced my 180 mm alloy Record/Record BB with 175mm Dura Ace. They're light, certainly, but my bike only lost about .3 lbs over the Record set-up. (I didn't bother weighing either on my fancy, super accurate scale - it was already late, and I didn't feel like taking the time.) Either way, Dura Ace are much lighter than most mainstream carbon cranks...and I think my alloy Record kit is lighter than FSA K-Force cranks.

Luckily, I got the DA cranks for very cheap, and don't really care about weight anyway. They're super nice cranks, and I think would make a worthwhile upgrade over Ultegra just because of the narrower Q-factor - nice if you pedal knees-in or have very slim hips.


----------



## jeremyb (Jun 16, 2004)

probably one of the lightest and cheapest options is FSA carbon pro or superlights.

they can be had all over ebay--i got my superlights for $200.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2006)

*Don't worry about weight*

I know most people worry about weight on this forum but when it comes to cranks go stiffness over weight savings. I just bought my new Giant TCR which came with an FSA Carbon Pro crank set and it's STIFF. It may not be as light as Dura Ace but you need to consider power transfer. There is no wasted energy with the FSA.


----------



## ctracer01 (Jan 5, 2006)

read up and you'll notice the only cranks being mentioned so far to be the replacement have been external bottom bracket cranks = very stiff

another vote for the dura-ace


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

If you want stiffness the Ultegra are stiffer than DA and way stiffer than anything FSA makes. Even Campy's antiquated square taper designs are stiffer than FSA. If you want lighter without busting the bank there isn't that much choice other than DA or FSA. KCNC makes some ISIS cranks, and are coming out with integrated versions, that are reasonably priced and light, though I haven't seen any tests of stiffness.

There are a number of cranks in the $550-700 dollar range but they are no stiffer than DA and if you go that high you may as well get on the wait list for THM Clavicula cranks and get the best.


----------

